# Was the Sea your 1st choice ?



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking back - how many of us would of done something differently ?


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

From my very earliest memory I wanted to go to sea. All my favourite toys were ships and books about ships. My parents didn't influence me in any way.
At age 7 I traveled from England to Australia on an old war built coal burning tramp where my father was Master.
Went to sea at 16 and loved every minute of it. Would do the same again!


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

1st and only choice. Went to sea at 16 in the same Company as my Grandfather who had retired by then. With the name of Smith I was able to hide my true identity until I passed for 2nd Mates. Connected with the sea until retirement in 1998............would not have changed a thing.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes. During the summer from a very early age we used to regularly go up and down the River Clyde on the paddle steamers. Shipbuilding was in full swing after WW2 and there were ships coming and going from all over the globe - I was hooked. I loved the job but didn't stay as long as I would have liked. Big changes were afoot in the mid-60's and, with the gift of 2020 hindsight, coming ashore was the right decision for me although it was difficult at the time.

gwzm


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

With my father at sea it was always what I wanted to do.... first signed on as supernumerary at age 8.... Port Adelaide to Port Pirie on a T3 ... used to get days off from school whenever my father's ship called in Melbourne... maybe 3 or 4 times a year.... used to go out to the anchorage on the pilot boat .... bonzer fun.

Went away at 16 .... would have changed a few things along the way ... but no regrets ... 

Only other job option I considered was piloting DC4s and DC6s in Africa and South America .... but even then I knew that was a non starter.

Didn't run away to sea but first ran away from home at age 2 ... followed the baker's horse or so they tell me.............


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

My only choice from 7 y/o.


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

It was all I ever wanted to do. Unfortunately, cir***stances prevented it. For some reason the RN never appealed, so I never went to sea professionally. Had to make an alternative decision. Due to damned good lecturers at FNC, I've never been unemployed, though.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Went to sea for thirty years on dozens of different ships of many different types, including break-bulk, LASH, container, tanker, towing, LASH, research, and hydrographic survey. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Klaatu83 said:


> Went to sea for thirty years on dozens of different ships of many different types, including break-bulk, LASH, container, tanker, towing, LASH, research, and hydrographic survey. Wouldn't change a thing.


Klaatu that is many years of experience and incidents.
Don't take your memories to the grave,we want to hear of them..
and that applies to all others who seem to have forgotten their memorable times at sea..
We want to hear of them!
Best wishes,
Stan


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

When I realised that the only other choice was National service it became the first choice.
There was no one in my family before or since been at sea


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Going to sea*

My fathers tales of the RN before & during WW1 where he experienced the sinking of HMS Maori and rescue and imprisonment by the Germans always thrilled me. Afterthe war he joined the MN for a few years also. A lot of my childhood was during WW2 and I must admit I was fascinated by uniforms which were so commonplace then. As soon as I left school at 14 in early 1945 I wanted to join up and was accepted in boys service in the RMB, I did nearly two years before being discharged as musically unsuitable . I immediately applied to join the MN via TS Vindicatrix in 1947 and did the catering course at my fathers instigation (he had been on deck). I finally spent thirty years at sea starting as galley boy ending up as Purser/Chf Stwd. First ten years my idea was to see the world and I did so by doing one trip one ship, not always my own choice Im afraid as the Pool or Shipping federation were the boss in that respect. I sailed on liners,tankers, banana boats,coasters,colliers,ferries and even a pleasure steamer Royal Sovereign. In 1958 I found my niche and joined Cunard where I spent fifteen years and was made Chf Stwd in a couple of years serving on most of their cargo ships plus some time on the big ships. In the early seventies times were achanging,I was married and had children,containers was the name of the game. I sailed on the Atlantic Conveyor when new ,later sunk in the Falklands, but realised cargo ships were becoming like tankers,quick turnarounds no shore leave etc,marital pressure also. So like many others ended up on ferries cross channel. Left in 1977 and did some oil rig work in North sea followed by five years in Saudi and then fifteen years in Libya till retirement at 65.
My seagoing career is remembered as a great time,meeting many fine folks plus a few of the opposite also. Great to come on sites like this though at times they make me feel really ancient..........
Stuart H
R396040


----------



## owendvdsn (Oct 16, 2008)

Always wanted to go to sea since I went on board my Dad's ship at about the age of 4 or 5, and stayed on board for a few days while it was in port. When I was about 12, my brother went to sea, coming back with tales of the exotic east, making me even more determined to see it myself. 41 years so far, with no plans to go ashore, although there have been many times I've envied those who could leave work behind at the end of the day and go home to their family. Despite that, I've never regretted it, and would do the same again if I could go back. 
Owen


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

1st choice


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*Running Away to Sea....*

When I gave up wanting to drive a steam engine or a fire engine, I set about making it possible to go to sea. No one helped me as everyone I knew were farmers or in agriculture in one way or another. Spent summers on the Clyde steamers and joined the Sea Cadets. Hung around the local harbour.
MY parents wanted me to be a lawyer and I spent one school summer holiday as an office boy in our family lawyers but the next school summer holiday, I signed on as deck boy on a Robertson's coaster.
That was it! After that there was no stopping me. I obtained an apprenticeship in Andrew Weirs through a family connection and the rest, as they say, is history.

Psychologists will tell you that the mixture of irresponsible pleasure and protective custody that marks a sea-going career certainly changed the boy into a man but deferred "growing up" at least until Master was reached.

Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

stan mayes said:


> Klaatu that is many years of experience and incidents.
> Don't take your memories to the grave,we want to hear of them..
> and that applies to all others who seem to have forgotten their memorable times at sea..
> We want to hear of them!
> ...


"Yep Chaps ..........spill them out" ! It's all about NOSTALGIA we all want to hear your "swinging the lamp" stories !!

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Always wanted to and regretted when I left. Too late now, but would do it all again, but properly this time and spend my time wisely, not waste it, as I was inclined to do as a 'wild" apprentice!


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

As all young boys who read too many adventure books and had too much imagination, I wanted to "see" the world, and have adventures. I joined the RCN at 17 but didn't like military life, and fortunately was able to get a discharge. Then navigation school, and my first ship. I felt I was home as soon as my feet touched that deck. Loved every minute of it. A few years later, during a vacation, I met this wonderful girl, and one thing led to another.... with a very typical ending: I left the sea.
I was successful in civilian life, went back to school, had a very good career, made more money than I probably would have otherwise. But there was always something missing, a longing for those ships, for the freedom and contentment I felt at sea.
In retrospect, I wish I had stayed at sea, at least for a few more years. I realized that I had given up on my dreams for the stability of domestic life. Being a merchant seaman will always be the most interesting part of my life though, and I still miss it.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Alistair Macnab said:


> Psychologists will tell you that the mixture of irresponsible pleasure and protective custody that marks a sea-going career certainly changed the boy into a man but deferred "growing up" at least until Master was reached.


Alistair,
I must say I think that's a superb analysis of the way most of us felt/feel about going to sea!


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Wanted to go to sea from about eleven year old, Dad had a pub just off the docks (south) in Sunderland, used to listen to the crews about different ports around the world
nearly get a pier head jump at fifteen but but my old man stopped that and I went to gravesend in 58 and retired from the sea in 2007. Great life.:sweat:
Ray(Pint)(Pint)(Gleam)


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Definately! Wanted to be a Captain from age 7 but eyesight failed BOT test. Next closest job was R/O and found out about it from a friend of my Dad's. Glad I did it and left the job prematurely in 1981. Wish I'd stuck it out till the end. Can't turn the clock back and life has been good since.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

first and only choice and would not change a single thing - even the hard times.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Brought up by an ex-mn father who still spoke of deckheads,decks,and bulkheads.When we went on holiday it was`leave`so the dice were pre-cast went away at just 17 and stayed 10 years.Although that was 35 years ago I don`t regret a minute of it,when I resigned(by`phone)I left the `phone booth and for a minute was completely overcome by the enormity of what I had just done and felt bereft and alone.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

My First wish was to be an Airline Pilot, but I had no money. My Older Brother was with Cunard and he suggest that I do the R/O course, at this point I was already a Radio Ham, so the transition wasn't painful . However I got to like the Sea but thought I would do some flying also, so every port where there was an Airstrip I visited and took Flying Lessons. However Bum Bum when I went for the 1st Class Medical I was turned down, So that was a Short and sweet attempt at realising my ambitions. Thats Life, but somehow it was perhaps pre-ordained as I took to the Sea like a Duck to Water, so to speak.,


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Alistair Macnab said:


> When I gave up wanting to drive a steam engine or a fire engine, I set about making it possible to go to sea. No one helped me as everyone I knew were farmers or in agriculture in one way or another. Spent summers on the Clyde steamers and joined the Sea Cadets. Hung around the local harbour.
> MY parents wanted me to be a lawyer and I spent one school summer holiday as an office boy in our family lawyers but the next school summer holiday, I signed on as deck boy on a Robertson's coaster.
> That was it! After that there was no stopping me. I obtained an apprenticeship in Andrew Weirs through a family connection and the rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> ...


spent my boyhood in Dunoon and always spent hours on the steamers, so the sea was in my blood as they say,never looked back.

jim


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Growing up close to Birkenhead docks and seeing ships close at hand every day of my life, did it for me and also my close boyhood mate who lived round the corner from me. 
Colin and me both decided to go to sea at an early age, and we did, me on deck with Blue Funnel in 1958, and Colin as a trainee radio officer with Furness Withy. 
I only met him once after that, at a bus stop outside Stephens Shipyard in Glasgow, around 1962, where he was on a Manchester Liner under repair.
I've not seen or heard of him since. His name was Colin Murphy, known to all as 'Spud'
Any of you Sparkies ever met him?
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Defo! I was signed up for Gravesend before I left the big school.
Summer holidays spent at Ardrossan fishing and watching the cargo ships loading in the old harbour, wondering where they were heading.
Jim


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

The ambition of my parents was that I would become a draughtsman in a local motor parts manufacturer, and I was made to go for an apprenticeship interview. I was offered the job, but I couldn't imagine going into an office and drawing incomprehensible bits and pieces all day long for years. Instead I elected to join the Navy, but application papers had to be signed by Dad, and as an ex Navy seaman in WWI he would have none of it.

I then found that I could join the MN, and since I had been to technical school, marine engineering had to be the choice! To get a grading I had to serve an apprenticeship first, so I got myself accepted into Barclay Curles in Glasgow via a cadetship with Standard Vacuum. 

Once at sea I discovered that I had found my real home, and I loved every minute of it. The best job in the world was being senior second and one of the few times in my life when I actually knew what I was doing. If I had ever had any sense I would have stayed. As always, of course, in later years along came an attractive woman who had other ideas. Oh the power of love!


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

My first experience of life at sea was as a ten year old in ’48 when my trawlerman father took me on a one month summer fishing trip, in an old Aberdeen steam trawler, up around the Faeroes. 

The weather was unseasonably bad and I was as sick as a dog at the start of the trip. The sympathetic crew nicknamed me “The Sunny Beastie” when I eventually emerged on deck once the weather had moderated. Those trips in trawlers immunised me against seasickness in the MN.

Aberdonian


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

I realise I have not properly addressed the original question:

Following my father into trawling had been my first intention but he persuaded me that going deep sea would be a better alternative. He approached my headmaster who happened to be a friend of Captain Cameron, the then principal of the Aberdeen School of Navigation. I attended a one year pre-sea course before starting an apprenticeship with Bank Line.

No regrets. The sea gave me a sound education and provided me with a good lifestyle.

Aberdonian


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

I never wanted to do anything else but go to sea. We broke down a few miles off Slangkop Light (just south of Cape Town) in 1956 and the tug F.T.BATES came steaming out from Cape Town to get us. She towed us ignominously into Cape Town but what a great sight she made butting her way through a fresh north wester and heavy swell. I was on the fo'c'sle head as Apprentice when she hooked up. Little did I know then that I would be the Master of the F.T.BATES in 1969 when I did my first 'salvage job'.


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

Served my apprenticeship on marine diesels in The British Polar Engines in Govan and listened to all the stories from ex MN men. There was no question as to what every single boy, all 85 of us wanted to do. The hardest part was waiting until you finished your time. I was only at sea for five years but left it to get married. What an idiot I was. Just a pity you couldn`t turn back the clock.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

I grew up in a village in Wales it was a no brainer that the sea was what I yearned for a trip to that beautiful resort Rhyl was heaven not now I can assure you but it seemed to me then the sea air smelt better than what was in store for me if I had stayed in the village it was the mines the farm or the local pop works or if I was lucky a move to Crewe to learn to be a fireman on the trains sod that never wanted to be a traindriver like so many others. 
Got put on the Indie never looked back.


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

th e sea was my blood couldnt stand being home on leave to long needed get back sadly unable to but wen go to seaham were i was born and look out to an empty sea no ships wonder were the red duster disappear and why


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

As long as I could remember I always wanted to go to sea our house overlooked the harbour so as kids we spent alot of time playing on fishing boats when they were laid up.
My Father had served in the Royal Navy for 23 years,my elder brother was Merchant Navy in WW2,two sisters had served in the WREN's my other brother
was in the RN.
Left school in 1945 I got a job as errand boy in a butchers shop,which entailed delivering meat to customers using a trade bike my money was 17 shillings and sixpence a week after 2 years my money was £1 2 shilling and sixpence by then I was sixteen.
I had been told that a job as a assistant steward was going on a Fishery Research vessel I went on board and got the job,went to work and told the boss i would be leaving as I was going to sea next morning.
I served on her for 11 months as AS but was not happy as I wanted to be on deck,I signed off and got a job as a Deckie learner on a fishing boat.
A few years later I served on the Reserch Vessel as a Deckhand also served for a short while as a Fireman.
After a few years fishing I signed on a coal burning coaster as Ordinary Seaman after a few months I got my EDH then started getting itchy feet to go deepwater.
While fishing and coasting I had visited over 100 differant ports and harbours
a good experience.
Went to London and signed up with Joe Shell eventually received a telegram to join one of their T2's TES Theliconus as EDH a few months in to our trip the Deck Storekeeper had to pay off and i finished up as the Deck Stores.
I will never forget the feeling when i walked down the Quay to the Theliconus
as she towered above me.
I was 11 years seagoing the last 2 years as Bosun I enjoyed every minute of it.
I married and was under pressure from the wife to work ashore so got a job as a Ship Rigger where I stayed for 36 years so I still did quite a lot of work on various types of ship.
While working ashore you never got the comradie you had onboard ship,was still looking for that when i retired.
With a few exceptions most of the crews i sailed with were 100 percent.
When I think off some of the things we got up to we must have been mad.


----------

